# Is Daphne a Maltese?



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

I got Daphne from a breeder who represented that she was a purebred Maltese. I have an older Maltese, and Daphne is built much differently.

I have researched Maltese mixes and she doesn't resemble any of them. I had Labrador Retrievers growing up, and she almost resembles a lab. Her fur is very soft and silky. Below is the link to her picture. Thoughts on whether or not she is a purebred or what type of mix she might be? She is also a cream color.

I may have a DNA test done. I love her regardless, but this breeder should not be representing something that isn't true.

http://db.tt/qJLHHb4

http://db.tt/Fp2zdw4


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She looks like a Maltese to me. A very cute one!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup, that's a Malt...and she IS adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She certainly looks like a Malt to me:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - I would say that she's definitely a Maltese.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

She looks like a malt to me .


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Looks like a maltese to me. Her muzzle is a bit longer and her eyes are a bit more close together than show breeders strive to produce, but she looks like a maltese, definitely! Is she AKC registered?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would say she is a Maltese...perhaps not a reputable breeder that shows their dogs, but a Maltese nonetheless.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Daphne is beautiful and I love her name! Welcome!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. How big do Maltese usually get? She is only 5 months old, and she already weighs 13 pounds.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to say, but you should have asked these questions before you chose a puppy. The breed standard is 4 to 7 pounds. I have often seen much bigger Malts. Did you see her parents?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd say since she's still a young pup and weighs that much she is most likely mixed with maybe bichon. A lot of mills do that. She looks like a sweetheart though.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I'd say since she's still a young pup and weighs that much she is most likely mixed with maybe bichon. A lot of mills do that. She looks like a sweetheart though.


Agree - also agree that she looks like a sweetheart! Just more to love.:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree - my assumption would be a bichon mix given age and weight. She is precious and I love her thick coat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is very pretty :wub: I wouldn't say bichon though, as you mentioned may something a bit bigger that isn't curly. My bichon was never more than 15lbs fully grown, and she wasn't particularly small for a bichon, 13lbs at 5 months would indicate much bigger. Does have a slight retriever look, but how on earth could you breed maltese with retriever????


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> She is very pretty :wub: I wouldn't say bichon though, as you mentioned may something a bit bigger that isn't curly. My bichon was never more than 15lbs fully grown, and she wasn't particularly small for a bichon, 13lbs at 5 months would indicate much bigger. Does have a slight retriever look, but how on earth could you breed maltese with retriever????


I agree. 13 pounds at 5 months old would be way big for a bichon....I think the standard is 9 to 13 pounds fully grown...or close to that.

I have a slight feeling that somebody may be messing with us just for fun. It's hard to tell for sure from the picture, but I would not have thought that was a thirteen pound puppy.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I think the breeder may have been holding her on the scale when she weighed her...LOL!!!!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Sorry to say, but you should have asked these questions before you chose a puppy. The breed standard is 4 to 7 pounds. I have often seen much bigger Malts. Did you see her parents?


I knew the answer to the questions, and I already have one Maltese, but was still wondering. Sometimes things work out for the best. Regardless if what she is, she is very sweet, well socialized with people and dogs, and I couldn't have asked for two better dogs. 

When I got my first Maltese (Penelope), it was due to a breeder mistake. He said nothing like this had happened the entire time he was in business, and he was very upset. I had actually picked out her brother, and named him Radar. They accidentally sold Radar. They gave me Penelope (who was more expensive than Radar) for the same price. I was devastated and upset that they had sold Radar.

Now, I can't even imagine not having Penelope. I have two of the best dogs, and was simply curious, since Daphne has some differences. 

Here is Penelope with their next door friend.

http://db.tt/KB4XYKIY

The girls playing (graphic sheep wrestling):






My parrot, Madison, who just learned to say Penelope's name:


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> She is very pretty :wub: I wouldn't say bichon though, as you mentioned may something a bit bigger that isn't curly. My bichon was never more than 15lbs fully grown, and she wasn't particularly small for a bichon, 13lbs at 5 months would indicate much bigger. Does have a slight retriever look, but how on earth could you breed maltese with retriever????


I wondered the same thing. Maybe we don't want to know? She also has some curliness on the tips of her ears which makes me wonder about some type of cocker spaniel mix. She also has much bigger, rounder paws than Penelope. I say part polar bear. ;-)


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I agree. 13 pounds at 5 months old would be way big for a bichon....I think the standard is 9 to 13 pounds fully grown...or close to that.
> 
> I have a slight feeling that somebody may be messing with us just for fun. It's hard to tell for sure from the picture, but I would not have thought that was a thirteen pound puppy.


That picture is a month old. She didn't weigh 13 pounds in that picture. I will get one of her that is more recent.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Loved the videos! It took me two plays to hear Madison say Penelope (I'm not very well versed in bird talk, lol).

Penelope is cute and I know that she and Daphne will be great friends. Just keep an eye on them at first since Daphne is so much larger - she's still a rambunctious puppy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh let's just say that you have an adorable, cute, sweet, pretty puppy. It is YOUR puppy and you love her. All of us think she is as cute as can be. Who needs more than that? I would have liked to have a smaller Malt, but MiMi just kept growing...I would not trade her for all the wealth in the world. Just love your puppy and join our group...and have fun. "The best laid schemes of mice and men gang aft aglay and leave us not..".but joy and love and puppy kisses. Welcome to SM.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I confused everybody with pictures of her when I first brought her home. I was just focusing on breed and then size became the topic. Sorry if I wasn't clear. Daphne has actually been home for a while. According to the breeder, her birthday is 4/20/11. I brought her home coincidentally on Penelope's first birthday, 6/26/11. Daphne has been home for almost three months. She is just looking more and more like she is mixed with another breed the older she gets.

This is a picture of Daphne and my son the first day we took her home 6/26/11.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/Daphne 6.26.11.JPG

Taken 9/21/11. Daphne's size in relation to my ipad:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/Daphne4.JPG

Taken 9/21/11 - Daphne in front of the bathroom mirror:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/Daphne 9.21.11.JPG

Daphne 9/21/11:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/Daphne6.JPG

Daphne 9/21/11:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/Daphne11.JPG

Penelope and Daphne in relation to the size of my ipad. Daphne has her belly up for anybody who wants to scratch. 9/21/11.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/Daphne4.JPG


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh let's just say that you have an adorable, cute, sweet, pretty puppy. It is YOUR puppy and you love her. All of us think she is as cute as can be. Who needs more than that? I would have liked to have a smaller Malt, but MiMi just kept growing...I would not trade her for all the wealth in the world. Just love your puppy and join our group...and have fun. "The best laid schemes of mice and men gang aft aglay and leave us not..".but joy and love and puppy kisses. Welcome to SM.


That works for me. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She sure looks like a sweetheart! Does her tail curl up over her back when she's 'happy' or does it hang like it does in the one pic?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw the pics. Especially in the first picture she looks just like my coton, Ray. Ray is 3 years old and weighs 12.2 pounds. I can't tell you how many people have come up to me and said they had a Malt that looked "just like" Ray, including size. Well, they are cousin breeds. I can't imagine that anyone would misrepresent a coton as a Maltese though.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I just saw the pics. Especially in the first picture she looks just like my coton, Ray. Ray is 3 years old and weighs 12.2 pounds. I can't tell you how many people have come up to me and said they had a Malt that looked "just like" Ray, including size. Well, they are cousin breeds. I can't imagine that anyone would misrepresent a coton as a Maltese though.


Funny you should say that, because I was just now researching if maybe Daphne is a Coton/Maltese mix . . . Cotonese. She definitely has those "bear" characteristics and facial features.

Julie


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, Daphne's DNA results came in, and she has absolutely NO Maltese in her whatsoever. Daphne is 1/2 Lahsa Apso, 1/4 miniature poodle, and 1/4 miniature schnauzer. I can see all of the breeds in her now that I know. I also think she is part polar bear.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Daphne is absolutely beautiful!!! I'm hysterical laughing because I call my Fallon my sweet love polar bear. Fallon is all Maltese, 14 lbs. Darla, her littermate is 6lbs. My Fallon is a mixture of every animal I've ever loved in my life. That's how sweet she is.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your babies are both adorable! I'm shocked that the DNA showed Daphne as having no Maltese as she certainly looks to have Maltese in the mix. 

My Naddie is a rescue and her genetics are unknown... and though she has some of the Maltese look in her ,she obviously is mixed with something else.. Bichon?? Havanese?? Coton?? Poodle?? who knows?? LOL She's abt 13 and 3/4 pounds and is very looong body and very long legs. She has one of the best personalities I could ever ask for!

BTW Naddie has the same jammies as your babies are wearing!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Polar bears are adorable, too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Daphne is such a cutie! Interesting test results...I would have thought she was mainly Maltese, with maybe something else mixed in there. Have you contacted the breeder to let her know the results of the DNA test?


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Daphne is such a cutie! Interesting test results...I would have thought she was mainly Maltese, with maybe something else mixed in there. Have you contacted the breeder to let her know the results of the DNA test?


Yes, and unfortunately, I think he's not only a puppy mill broker, but makes a practice of selling mixed breed dogs as pure-bred dogs. Let's just say I'm not making his life easy right now. He's arrogant as can be.

It's sort of ironic that I just adopted a Maltese that appears to have been a puppy mill mom. See Dara Comes Home thread.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is the actual DNA test.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/BreedReport.pdf


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Recent Polar bear citing: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/10.22.11.JPG

Yes, her feet are dyed. The groomer does Japanese Style Grooming, and it's dog safe dye. Daphne gets SO much attention because of them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How interesting. Wow! still looks very Maltesey Quite the cutie :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Didn't we have a member who had the DNA test done and the results were a large breed dog which was completely impossible? I can't say as I agree with these results but if it was an unscrupulous breeder, who knows! I love her dyed feet - that is adorable! How big has she gotten?


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Didn't we have a member who had the DNA test done and the results were a large breed dog which was completely impossible? I can't say as I agree with these results but if it was an unscrupulous breeder, who knows! I love her dyed feet - that is adorable! How big has she gotten?


She is 13.8 pounds. I think the DNA test is dead on. She absolutely has the Lhasa tail, and it a big corkscrew. If you Google "white schnauzer" you will see Daphne's face.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

White Schnauzer

http://mail.aol.com/34945-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=29000621&folder=Sent&partId=1&saveAs=photo.JPG


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh let's just say that you have an adorable, cute, sweet, pretty puppy. It is YOUR puppy and you love her. All of us think she is as cute as can be. Who needs more than that? I would have liked to have a smaller Malt, but MiMi just kept growing...I would not trade her for all the wealth in the world. Just love your puppy and join our group...and have fun. "The best laid schemes of mice and men gang aft aglay and leave us not..".but joy and love and puppy kisses. Welcome to SM.


 
Oh I so agree with this. Your baby has a face to die for :wub: I'm a bit suprized at the DNA results, only because I would have never guessed that, but in any case you have one special GORGEOUS baby. God love her!!!! And I know you do :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm glad you are not making his life easy right now! That's pretty crazy that she's not Maltese at all and yet they are passing dogs who are so many different breeds off as a completely different breed! Well anyway I just read this whole thread and I wanna say she is soooo cute! Her little paws are big and fluffy! So sweet! Love the videos! Especially bc I love doggie pjs and that parrot! How funny! She's adorable and so is penelope!! Going to check out your rescue too


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I have heard that the DNA tests are not fully accurate, but she definitely looks like a Lhasa/Poodle/Schnauzer to me! So cute.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> I have heard that the DNA tests are not fully accurate, but she definitely looks like a Lhasa/Poodle/Schnauzer to me! So cute.


Who knows if it makes a difference or not, but it was a blood test done at the vet, it wasn't a saliva sample. When I was reading Wisdom Panel reviews on Yelp, a woman posted that she did a test and knew her dog had to be at least half Doberman. When the results came in she was mad and knew they made a huge mistake . . . until she went and looked at pictures of the breed they said it was. She was floored, because it looked exactly like her dog.

I had a similar reaction to Daphne's results until I looked the breeds up. There's no way they could have guessed these characteristics in her. Also, the breeder didn't question the DNA test, which would have been the first thing he would have done if she was legitimately Maltese. Also, now that I have two pure-bred Maltese, you can tell Daphne isn't. Her hair is soft, but much coarser and thicker.

Thank God I'm not allergic to the breeds that she is. She doesn't look like any other dog I've ever seen, and she's beautiful. Much easier to come by a Maltese than to find this mix again.

Another woman on Yelp posted about this same breeder and also knows her dog is not Maltese. She doesn't look like Daph, but I agree with her that she's not a Maltese either. It's amazing that this guy continues to be in business. I hope not for much longer though.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That's interesting about the blood test vs. saliva. I'll have to read up on this new technology. While this "breeder" sounds like a shady character, Daphne truly is a precious mix :wub:


----------

